# We Upgraded Our Rv Mattress!!



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My wife and I agreed our current mattress in our RV just wasn't allowing us to get comfortable and get a good nights sleep. It seemed thin...and didn't have the support that we individually needed. We woke up most mornings with a sore shoulder or sore hips.

Not a great way to start the day!! We needed something different.

After a bit of research and reading multiple reviews, we decided to try the RV Supreme Euro Top by Denver Mattress®. This mattress grabbed our attention due to the fact that it is made with all natural materials along with the contouring cushion top. It looked comfortable!!

Ordering the mattress was easy! Our queen size mattress shipped directly to our door in a box measuring 16"X 16"X 62". Easy to move... We noticed the variety of size options available which is nice when looking for the perfect size for your RV.

You can read the Blog by clicking here.....or grab some popcorn and watch the YouTube video by clicking here.

Hope you enjoy it and find some helpful information.

Comments welcomed...


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Upgrading mattresses in a RV is mandatory for most. My wife and I put a new mattress in our Outback the day after we bought it. As a matter of fact, it's just like the mattress we have at home. So the bed in our Outback and at home feel the same.

Todd


----------

